# 750-8102 e!cockpit CPU-Last und Speicher



## Rawpnzl (29 Oktober 2018)

Guten Abend,

ließe sich das Nachfolgende realisieren? Finde nichts per Suche und auch nicht so recht beim Stöbern in den Bibliotheken:

1. aktuelle CPU-Auslastung
2. noch verfügbarer interner Speicher bzw. von dem Teil, der für die Programme vorgesehen ist, sofern das in der PFC getrennt sein sollte
3. noch verfügbarer Speicher auf der SD-Karte (von mir aus auch die Größe aller darauf befindlichen Dateien, da ja die Größe der SD-Karte als bekannte Größe vorhanden ist)

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (5 November 2018)

Hallo Rawpnzl,

könntest du dich mit dieser Anfrage per Email an uns wenden, damit wir dir eine Lösung bereit stellen können? Vielen Dank.


----------



## FelixSch (5 November 2018)

Guten Abend,
es wäre schön, wenn diese Informationen allen zur Verfügung stünden.

Viele Grüße 
Felix


----------



## Tobsucht (6 November 2018)

Hallo,

schau Dir mal die Bibliothek SysProcess an.
Dort kannst Du direkt auf die Linux Console zugreifen.
So kannst Du z.B. mit 'df -h' die gemounteten Laufwerke anschauen.


```
PROGRAM PLC_PRGVAR
    xExecute    : BOOL;
    sCommand    : STRING := 'df -h | grep home';
    refCommand    : REFERENCE TO STRING;
    sResult        : STRING;
    refResult    : REFERENCE TO STRING;
    udiResult    : UDINT;
END_VAR
```
__________________________________________________________________

```
IF xExecute THEN
    refCommand            REF= sCommand;
    refResult            REF= sResult;
    SysProcess.SysProcessExecuteCommand2(
        pszCommand        := refCommand,
        pszStdOut        := refResult,
        udiStdOutLen    := SIZEOF(sResult),
        pResult            := ADR(udiResult) );
xExecute                := FALSE;
END_IF
```


EDIT:

Die Rückgabe müsstest Du dann noch parsen.
So kannst Du dir alle Daten direkt aus dem Linux holen.


----------

